# Uralte Dialer



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Ich habe mehrere Uraltdialer. Wenn ich sie starten will, geht's nicht ("keine win32-Datei"). Mit UPX kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung. Wie kann ich den Biestern ihre Geheimnisse enthüllen? Win95 installieren? DOS???

Wie kann man exe-Dateien noch untersuchen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2004)

Na, dann frag ich halt angemeldet noch einmal: Ich habe hier einen "Consul-Info"-Dialer von anno dazumal und würde ihn mir gerne genauer anschauen... Wie??? upx bringt eine Fehlermeldung, editor nützt nicht viel... Der Dialer heisst in der Originaldatei "dialercpp.exe" und ist zwischen 8 und 12kB groß.

-->  dieser hier ?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2004)

Kann sein, dass das gar kein Dialer ist sondern eine zu einem Dialer gehörende Hilfsdatei - vielleicht gar eine Steuerung für einen Dialer.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin ein Dummie


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2004)

Ich hänge mal ein Desktopicon der netten Dialerrelikte mit an


----------



## Fidul (11 Juli 2004)

Hossa! Das habe ich fast genauso auf meinem Desktop!   

Aber da nennt es sich Winamp...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da nennt es sich Winamp...


 Jojo, gut aufgepasst... mit den aktuellen Mückchen-Dialern ist's noch netter... Aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich (Dialer-)Dateien untersuchen kann oder wer sich diese alten Digital-Simplex-und-Co-Dialer anschauen könnte (zB: sexy-beastde.exe). Nur mal so, zum Spass, vielleicht erzählen sie ja ein spanisches Märchen?

P.S.: und jetzt das Ratespiel: was ist das in der Sys-tray? Der dialer oder winamp? 
el ganador es... CICO!


----------

